
InvizBox Go – Portable Internet security, tantalisingly close to being funded - danielhunt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/683682172/invizbox-go
======
danielhunt
Disclaimer: I know the team behind this Kickstarter and have pledged some
money for it myself too

They're less than 5,000 euros from meeting their campaign goal, and I thought
it might be something that people here would find interesting enough to
support

